# هل تحبني؟



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*هل تحبني ؟ 
استيقظتُ باكراً في أحد الأيام لأتفرّج على شروق الشمس. آه! إن روعة خليقة الله تفوق الوصف. وفيما أنا أتفرّج، مجّدت الله على عمله البديع. وفي تلك الجلسة، أحسستُ بحضور الرب معي.

سألني: "أتحبُّني؟"، فأجبتُ "بالطبع يا رب! أنت ربّي ومخلّصي!"

فسألني أيضاً "لو كنتَ معوقاً جسدياً، أكنتَ تحبُّني؟" ارتبكتُ. تأمّلتُ يديّ، رجليّ وما تبقّى من جسدي وافتكرتُ في كثرة الأشياء التي كنتُ سوف أعجز عن عملها. ثم أجبتُ: "سوف يكون الأمر قاسياً يا رب، لكني سوف أحبّك مع ذلك".

ثم قال لي الرب: "لو كنت أعمى، هل سوف تحب خليقتي؟" كيف لي أن أحبّ شيئاً أعجز عن رؤيته؟ لكني افتكرت بكل العميان على الأرض وكم منهم ما زالوا يحبون الله وخليقته. فأجبت: "صعب التفكير في ذلك، لكني سوف أحبك رغماً عن ذلك".

فسألني الرب: "لو كنتَ أصمّاً، أكنتَ تسمع كلمتي؟" كيف أسمع شيئاً وأنا أصمّ؟ بعدئذ فهمت. الإصغاء لكلمة الله لا يكون فقط باستعمال أذنينا، بل قلوبنا. فأجبت: "سوف يكون الأمر عسيراً، لكني سوف أصغي إلى كلمتك".

فعاد الرب وسألني: "لو كنت أخرساً، فهل كنت تسبّح باسمي؟" كيف لي أن أسبّح من دون صوت؟ ثم خطر لي: يريدنا الرب أن نرنّم من كل قلبنا ونفسنا. لا يهمّ كيف يكون الصوت. وتسبيح الرب ليس دائماً ترنيمة، لكننا عندما نكون في ضيق نعطي مجداً للرب بكلمات الشكر التي نقدّمها. فأجبت: "حتى ولو عجزت عن الترتيل المسموع، فسوف أستمر في تسبيح اسمك".

فسأني الرب: "أتحبني فعلاً؟" بشجاعة واقتناع قوي أجبت بجسارة "نعم يا رب! أحبّك لأنّك الإله الواحد والحقيقي!" لقد ظننت بأنّي أجبتُ بشكل جيّد، لكنّ الله سألني: "إذاً لماذا تخطئ؟" فأجبتُ: "لأنّي مجرّد بشري، أنا لستُ كاملاًَ!"

"إذاً، لماذا تأثم أكثر في زمن السلام؟ ولماذا تصلّي بجديّة فقط في أوقات المصاعب؟" ما من جواب. دموع فقط. تابع الرب: "لماذا ترتّل فقط في اللقاءات والاجتماعات الروحية؟ لماذا تسعى إليّ فقط في أوقات العبادة؟ لماذا تطلب الأشياء بشكل أناني؟ لماذا تسأل بعدم إخلاص؟" تابعت الدموع انحدارها على خدّيّ.

"لماذا تخجل بي؟ لماذا لا تنشر البشارة الحسنة؟ لماذا في وقت الضيق تلجأ إلى الآخرين فيما أنا أقدّم لك كتفاً تتكئ عليه لتبكي؟ لماذا تقدّم الأعذار حين أعطيك الفرص لتخدم اسمي؟" حاولتُ أن أجيب، لكنّي لم أجِد أيّ جواب أقدّمه.

"أنتَ منعَمٌ عليك بالحياة. أنا لم أصنعك لأرمي هذه العطية بعيداً. لقد باركتُك بمواهب لتخدمني، لكنّك تستمر في التحوّل بعيداً. لقد كشفتُ لك كلمتي لكنك لم تزدَد معرفة. لقد كلّمتُك لكنّ أذنيك كانتا مغلقتين. لقد أظهرتُ لك بركاتي لكنّ عينيك أشاحتا عني. لقد أرسلتُ لك خدّامي لكنّك تكاسَلتَ فيما كانوا يُبعَدون. لقد سمعتُ صلواتك واستجبت لها كلّها".

"أتحبني فعلاً؟"

لم أستطع الإجابة. كيف لي ذلك؟ لقد كنت مرتبكاً بشكل لا يُصدّق. لم يكن لديّ أي عذر. كيف لي أن أقول ذلك؟ وعندما انفطر قلبي بكاءً وفاضت الدموع، قلتُ "أتوسّل إليك أن تسامحني يا ربّ. أنا غير مستحق لأن أكون ابناً لك". فأجاب الربّ "هذه نعمتي يا بنيّ".

فسألتُ: "لماذا إذاً تستمر في مسامحتي؟ لماذا تحبني هكذا؟" فأجاب الرب: "لأنّك أنت خليقتي. أنت ابني. أنا لن أتخلّى عنك. عندما تبكي فسأكون حنوناً وأبكي معك. عندما تهتف ابتهاجاً سوف أضحك معك. عندما تكتئب سوف أشجّعك. عندما تسقط سوف أرفعك. عندما تتعب سوف أحملك. سوف أكون معك إلى آخر الأيام وسوف أحبّك إلى الأبد".

بكيتُ بقوّة كما لم يسبق لي أن بكيت. كيف استطعتُ أن أكون بارداً إلى هذا الحد؟ كيف استطعتُ أن أسيء إلى الله على هذا المنوال؟ فسألت الرب: "كم تحبُّني؟"

مدّ الربّ ذراعيه ورأيتُ آثار المسامير في يديه. ركعتُ عند قدميّ المسيح مخلّصي. ولأوّل مرّة صليّتٌ بصدق​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 نوفمبر 2009)

> بكيتُ بقوّة كما لم يسبق لي أن بكيت. كيف استطعتُ أن أكون بارداً إلى هذا الحد؟ كيف استطعتُ أن أسيء إلى الله على هذا المنوال؟ فسألت الرب: "كم تحبُّني؟"
> 
> مدّ الربّ ذراعيه ورأيتُ آثار المسامير في يديه. ركعتُ عند قدميّ المسيح مخلّصي. ولأوّل مرّة صليّتٌ بصدق


 
شكرا لك  محبة يسوع ترعاك 

لتدوم للرب وليدم سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رااائع جدا

شكرا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## soso love (20 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة اووووووووووووووووى ميرسى ليك جدا
يسوع معاك وبياركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

> مدّ الربّ ذراعيه ورأيتُ آثار المسامير في يديه. ركعتُ عند قدميّ المسيح مخلّصي. ولأوّل مرّة صليّتٌ بصدق


 
فى منتهى الجمال
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي علي مروركم


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> فسألتُ: "لماذا إذاً تستمر في مسامحتي؟ لماذا تحبني هكذا؟" فأجاب الرب: "لأنّك أنت خليقتي. أنت ابني. أنا لن أتخلّى عنك. عندما تبكي فسأكون حنوناً وأبكي معك. عندما تهتف ابتهاجاً سوف أضحك معك. عندما تكتئب سوف أشجّعك. عندما تسقط سوف أرفعك. عندما تتعب سوف أحملك. سوف أكون معك إلى آخر الأيام وسوف أحبّك إلى الأبد".



حوار عذب ورائع يا ميرا

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mera22 (30 يناير 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك كليمو الرب معك


----------



## ارتواء (30 يناير 2010)

فسألتُ: "لماذا إذاً تستمر في مسامحتي؟ لماذا تحبني هكذا؟" فأجاب الرب: "لأنّك أنت خليقتي. أنت ابني. أنا لن أتخلّى عنك. عندما تبكي فسأكون حنوناً وأبكي معك. عندما تهتف ابتهاجاً سوف أضحك معك. عندما تكتئب سوف أشجّعك. عندما تسقط سوف أرفعك. عندما تتعب سوف أحملك. سوف أكون معك إلى آخر الأيام وسوف أحبّك إلى الأبد".

....

مي ا

شكراً لك من القلب

الرب يبارك ياتك 
بالفعل مؤثر ما قرأت هنا


----------



## mera22 (2 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأمل رائع...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------

